# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Change Username Please

## Shpongle

If possible , would one of you admin's please change my user name to Shpongle . I ask this as I do not wish to have my actual name as my username, it makes it easy to find out stuff about me. I just didnt think at the time I joined here.

Thanks and keep up the good work  :Smile:  

Dill

----------


## bapoumba

All set  :Smile:

----------


## Shpongle

Thanks Bapoumba, I appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## bapoumba

Welcome!

----------

